# Is Prokofiev your favourite composer?



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

20centrfuge said:


> To me, Prokofiev has melodic gifts that put him on the same level as Mozart, Tchaikovsky, and Gershwin. Harmonically, He has the soul of a modernist but with the blood of a romantic. He likes to add "wrong" notes to his chords that make the music have a little edge and a lot more personality.
> 
> And when it comes to soul - Symphony no. 6 bleeds soul. Piano Concerto no. 2 has moments of extreme pathos and was written in some ways as an homage to a friend who had recently died. Violin Concerto No. 1, first movement, is fragile, tender. Then you have works like Symphony No. 3 which feels like music for the Apocalypse. Oh yes, I am just getting warmed up. The 3 war-time sonatas are each masterpieces and stand up to repeated listenings. THEY DO NOT GET OLD. Visions Fugitives is mesmerizing. Betrothal in a Monastery, the opera, is delightful and funny. Peter and the Wolf, as a child, captured my imagination and I couldn't get enough of that world. Romeo and Juliet, the ballet is filled with so much wonderful music that it is almost a crime that one person was given so much talent. And then you have some lesser known works like the Pushkin Waltz or the ballet - the Prodigal Son.
> 
> ...


----------

